# Supply charges with a in office tubal



## hart4518 (Oct 12, 2011)

My doc is just starting to do in office tubal's and is wanting to know if we can charge for the supplies for these procedures.  I wasn't sure if it was already included in the reimbursement of the procedure or not.  Can we bill for any supplies?

Thank you,

Andrea


----------



## ajs (Oct 19, 2011)

Depends on what type of supplies you are wanting to bill for.  Some insurance carriers will reimburse a "tray charge" for in-office procedures, and some will say supplies are included in the fee for the procedure.  If the supplies are specifically for the tubal procedure, then you might be able to bill for them separately.  But if they are standard supplies used for any office procedure, then probably not.  

If they are just for the tubal procedure, then make a list of all supplies used and what they cost you to have on hand, that way you could make a case for getting them reimbursed on a case by case basis if necessary.


----------



## AMBERRUIZ (Oct 19, 2011)

What procedure are you exactly doing? Is it the Adianna or Essure? In our office, we order the kits and we bill out one code for both the procedure and kit. The procedure code used includes both. You are not able to bill out seperately for the supplies. If you do use any additional pain medications, some insurance plans will reimburse you for the cost of the medication, but will not for the administration fee. The code for both of these procedures is the same and it is 58565. You will base your cost off of RVU value for a Non Facility. I do know that the kits are quite spendy. In our office we bill our $4373 for these in office procedures. This cost is for the provider doing the procedure and the cost of the kit. There are representatives from Adianna and Essure, that will come to your office and teach the providers and your office staff, about the procedure and how to bill the insurance companies. 
I Hope this helps and if you have any questions, feel free to email me.


----------

